# Painters pants and women



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Painter's pants uncomfortable for women.
One of our painters thinks so here
Any of the women here try any of the women's specific brands?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

George Z said:


> Painter's pants uncomfortable for women.
> One of our painters thinks so here
> Any of the women here try any of the women's specific brands?


My wife hates them.. She prefers a light khaki capris...

If I could get away with it without looking like a hack, I would probably wear khakis too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> My wife hates them.. She prefers a light khaki capris...
> 
> If I could get away with it without looking like a hack, I would probably wear khakis too.


I wear both. My crotch is too restricted in most whites. My little soldiers dont like that.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Lately I've been wearing the Dickie 874 khaki. White shoes and my white company shirt. Whites get to dirty IMO


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I bet she could find a near white pair of cargo pants made for wimmins. I think cargos are better than painter pants. IMO , of course.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

first time i put on my armed work wear whites..loved em..then they had them made in Singapore I think,,hated that pair ,too small,,new ones seem to be cut a bit looser... much better now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a bib guy


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm tired of the whites. I found some nice carhartts at gander mountain too bad they don't make them in white only khaki.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm tired of the whites. I found some nice carhartts at gander mountain too bad they don't make them in white only khaki.


Could bleach them.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dickies pants are uncomfortable for everyone. Thought they were supposed to be that way.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

They're called Dickies. Should be a hint right there..
:thumbsup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm tired of the whites. I found some nice carhartts at gander mountain too bad they don't make them in white only khaki.



They do come in white they are all I wear...


http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CarharttSearchCmd?storeId=10051&catalogId=10101&langId=-1&recordPerPage=24&N=0&Nu=RollupKey&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntt=painter+pants&Nao=0&Ns=IsOutletSKU|0&Nty=1&prevPagename=men%3Ahome&x=0&y=0


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Carly doesn't like the way they fit, I have a few pairs of whites that I hardly wear.


----------



## prowland25 (Jan 10, 2013)

I hate whites.. Too stiff! Just give me a pair of jeans.I'll let my work speak of me ,not my clothes


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Dickies makes the poly/cotton work pants that are way more comfy. I wear the 13" painter short, below the knee, not the all cotton ones.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

George Z said:


> Painter's pants uncomfortable for women.
> One of our painters thinks so here
> Any of the women here try any of the women's specific brands?


I only wear whites.My wife likes the tan cargo.I have mine special made thru SW.Double stitch knee.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

I ordered dickies women's carpenter's jeans as an experiment a couple of years ago to see if they would fit better than the men's whites and they're worse than the whites, mostly because they are sized way too big. But I've never tried women's whites. 
Too many companies mess around with women's sizing: normally you're a 10 but when you buy our pants you're an 8 or even a 6 doesn't that make you feel good:thumbup:! No... because I'm not an idiot :no:
So I know what size dickies fit and just accept that they aren't that comfortable, sounds like most have that issue!
(I did do a search of women's whites the other day but I think I came up empty actually?)


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I wear both. My crotch is too restricted in most whites. My little soldiers dont like that.


Tiny Tin!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'm a bib guy


"Bibder"


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not wear whites because none of them are comfortable. Horrible fit. I should try armored wear or something, I suppose.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ptbopainter said:


> I did do a search of women's whites the other day but I think I came up empty actually?)


I did a search for women in white pants and was shocked to realize that so many women painters are suffering from standard painting garb when there are quite a few options out there that look really comfortable, albeit a little tight. But, I think the material is really stretchy:blink:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I get most of my white pants from a work clothes outlet.I think they are made for restaurant employees, not sure.They are light weight and comfortable.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I never suspected so many of you guys wore women's painter pants.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I always wear white painters overalls and insist on my workers doing the same. White pants are o,k but wearing jeans is a no no.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I never suspected so many of you guys wore women's painter pants.


 
I think Dean and I are the only ones out there that don't:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont see your point...


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I did a search for women in white pants and was shocked to realize that so many women painters are suffering from standard painting garb when there are quite a few options out there that look really comfortable, albeit a little tight. But, I think the material is really stretchy:blink:


Dickies comes up as having women's whites but it looks like that's out of date info because the trail goes cold. Otherwise tight stretchy white pants would be great for the folks watching you climb ladders but maybe not so much for the tools you want to carry and the holes you're trying to avoid making?
I'm tall so I don't mind wearing the men's pants, they fit ok. The bibs do feel better around the midsection that's true but they weigh down your shoulders and going pee is a gigantic pain in the butt, especially if you're in a hurry! I'd love to try the armed workwear ones but they must be on an extended vacation?...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

George Z said:


> Painter's pants uncomfortable for women.
> One of our painters thinks so here
> Any of the women here try any of the women's specific brands?





ptbopainter said:


> Dickies comes up as having women's whites but it looks like that's out of date info because the trail goes cold. Otherwise tight stretchy white pants would be great for the folks watching you climb ladders but maybe not so much for the tools you want to carry and the holes you're trying to avoid making?
> I'm tall so I don't mind wearing the men's pants, they fit ok. The bibs do feel better around the midsection that's true but they weigh down your shoulders and going pee is a gigantic pain in the butt, especially if you're in a hurry! I'd love to try the armed workwear ones but they must be on an extended vacation?...


if white painter pants for women are hard to find, maybe a different color like grey, with a white T-shirt may fit the bill.


----------



## Erin S (Oct 18, 2013)

CApainter said:


> if white painter pants for women are hard to find, maybe a different color like grey, with a white T-shirt may fit the bill.


Those grey pants do look like they'd be much more comfortable, but at the same time they're more than twice the price of painters pants on SALE. I'd hate to spend 50$ on a pair of pants for work that i would end up having to throw away when I got too much paint on them. *sigh* They're perfect except for the price it seems. Cargo pants are a great idea, the problem I had with working in jeans at home was the lack of pockets.

Also thanks everyone for your comments on my first blog!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Erin S said:


> Those grey pants do look like they'd be much more comfortable, but at the same time they're more than twice the price of painters pants on SALE. I'd hate to spend 50$ on a pair of pants for work that i would end up having to throw away when I got too much paint on them. *sigh* They're perfect except for the price it seems. Cargo pants are a great idea, the problem I had with working in jeans at home was the lack of pockets.
> 
> Also thanks everyone for your comments on my first blog!


We could ask them for "a few" for review purposes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In the States, work clothes are a tax write off as I understand it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CApainter said:


> In the States, work clothes are a tax write off as I understand it.


Trouble is you still gotta pay for them!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Erin S said:


> Those grey pants do look like they'd be much more comfortable, but at the same time they're more than twice the price of painters pants on SALE. I'd hate to spend 50$ on a pair of pants for work that i would end up having to throw away when I got too much paint on them. *sigh* They're perfect except for the price it seems. Cargo pants are a great idea, the problem I had with working in jeans at home was the lack of pockets.
> 
> Also thanks everyone for your comments on my first blog!




Erin, (and George), if in the future you could copy and paste your article directly in your post instead of linking to another site, that would be great. George has been a great and valued member here for some time. Hopefully you will also. It was a great read.

But one question, how does a manufacturer make painter's pants for women? No way every woman is going to be happy. According to my wife, the size and fit of women's pants differs with almost every brand. I mean, what the hell is a size 18 petite?!? (No, not my wife....she's an 8 petite). My suggestion is just to buy the men's, cut them to daisydukes and a pair of suspenders.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Erin, (and George), if in the future you could copy and paste your article directly in your post instead of linking to another site, that would be great. George has been a great and valued member here for some time. Hopefully you will also. It was a great read.
> 
> But one question, how does a manufacturer make painter's pants for women? No way every woman is going to be happy. According to my wife, the size and fit of women's pants differs with almost every brand. I mean, what the hell is a size 18 petite?!? (No, not my wife....she's an 8 petite). My suggestion is just to buy the men's, cut them to daisydukes and a pair of suspenders.


This actually refers to women under 5'3" (or is it 5'2"?).The proportions of sleeves, length and back waist measurements are different than average height or tall woman. Don't ask me how I know this. So an 18 petite would fit differently than an 18 reg. or long, etc. etc....It is not easy to find petite clothing, BTW.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> This actually refers to women under 5'3" (or is it 5'2"?).The proportions of sleeves, length and back waist measurements are different than average height or tall woman. Don't ask me how I know this. So an 18 petite would fit differently than an 18 reg. or long, etc. etc....It is not easy to find petite clothing, BTW.


So what you're saying is "short and fat".:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> So what you're saying is "short and fat".:yes:


Noooooo, there are size 2,4,6 ,etc. petite,and so on......A size 4 can be 5'2" or 5'6" or 6' all wearing a size 4 but different in proportion:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Noooooo, there are size 2,4,6 ,etc. petite,and so on......A size 4 can be 5'2" or 5'6" or 6' all wearing a size 4 but different in proportion:thumbsup:


Soooo much easier to get a pair of 34" jeans :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> Soooo much easier to get a pair of 34" jeans :thumbsup:


Yes, that's why I don't wear painters pants. Gap jeans, great fit, I could care less how much they cost. I have to be comfortable or I can't work.:yes:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Yes, that's why I don't wear painters pants. Gap jeans, great fit, I could care less how much they cost. I have to be comfortable or I can't work.:yes:


See, Ya'll have way too many choices. I go shopping and it's whether I want the blue Levi's in size 34 or . . . ok, so it really doesn't take long for me to go shopping.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm now wearing pants I grew out of decades ago.

32w 

(boy I know how many people HATE it when someone says that :whistling2: )


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm now wearing pants I grew out of decades ago.
> 
> 32w
> 
> (boy I know how many people HATE it when someone says that :whistling2: )


I have gone the opposite by wearing sizes I never had before lol.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I wear bibs all the time but with the straps tied around the waist (I'm odd like that).

I did buy some Dickies but they were really uncomfortable - although I do believe that was down to me buying 2 sizes too small (womens logic ) ) and I got them when I was in a store out of town so can't be bothered to take them back.

So seriously if anyone wants some free, unworn, whites 28 waist 32 leg just pay the postage and you can have them, they're still in the bag!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> I wear bibs all the time but with the straps tied around the waist (I'm odd like that).
> 
> I did buy some Dickies but they were really uncomfortable - although I do believe that was down to me buying 2 sizes too small (womens logic ) ) and I got them when I was in a store out of town so can't be bothered to take them back.
> 
> So seriously if anyone wants some free, unworn, whites 28 waist 32 leg just pay the postage and you can have them, they're still in the bag!


 
28


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I started wearing these pants and shorts... due to lack of choices. Fit is good, high waist so no plumbers crack, the material could be improved, very synthetic feeling and have not gotten softer with repeated washings, zipper is going to fail, 5 in 1 does not fit well and not at all in the shorts. I cut off the big pink patch on the butt.

I was not impressed with the Duluth Co fire hose pants-fit not that great, no place for the 5 in 1. Very $$$

I cannot find any painters whites in a women's size. Dickies no longer makes them. Carhartt has a weird greenish khaki and a brown colored carpenter pant -do not like the fit. I wore cabella carpenter jeans for years!!! They stopped production about 4 years ago. Carhartt *used* to make a carpenter short in a stone color...close to white. They were great! 

http://www.surfacesfinepaint.com/fauxypainter/


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Obviously this has been a problem for years.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Work clothes need to fit and work for you. If not it is the same as using any other tool that ends up costing you because it is not working right or irritating you and affecting your production.
Look at how much time we spend in work clothes and the fact once we are at work there is no changing into anything else.
My suggestion to the remedy to this problem is easy for me for I have a readily available resource but even it I didn't I would find it in my best interest to seek out someone to do the same thing. I have a sister that is into sewing and has all the necessary machines to do any and all alterations to clothes. So heres my suggestion. Find and pay a seamstress to alter as needed clothes for work purposes. Cost is always an issue but you need to weigh it against the plain irritation and lost productivity.
As business owners look at what we pay for equipment and why we choose the higher cost item over the cheaper one.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Laz said:


> Work clothes need to fit and work for you. If not it is the same as using any other tool that ends up costing you because it is not working right or irritating you and affecting your production.
> Look at how much time we spend in work clothes and the fact once we are at work there is no changing into anything else.
> My suggestion to the remedy to this problem is easy for me for I have a readily available resource but even it I didn't I would find it in my best interest to seek out someone to do the same thing. I have a sister that is into sewing and has all the necessary machines to do any and all alterations to clothes. So heres my suggestion. Find and pay a seamstress to alter as needed clothes for work purposes. Cost is always an issue but you need to weigh it against the plain irritation and lost productivity.
> As business owners look at what we pay for equipment and why we choose the higher cost item over the cheaper one.


Great post. We talk about not skimping on work shoes/boots, but yeah; if the pants are a PITA that makes the work day worse than it should be too.:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

And it doesn't just end with work clothing and boots. Socks and undergarments are just as important IMO. I just recently paid a premium price for five 
Carhart T-shirts, with a pocket, for use under my uniform. I now need to pay a premium for some good quality boxer briefs. The Carhart socks are working pretty good also.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> And it doesn't just end with work clothing and boots. Socks and undergarments are just as important IMO. I just recently paid a premium price for five
> Carhart T-shirts, with a pocket, for use under my uniform. I now need to pay a premium for some good quality boxer briefs. The Carhart socks are working pretty good also.


I'll have to check out the Carhart T-shirts. Been buying Dickies brand for years now, but the quality is slipping.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'll have to check out the Carhart T-shirts. Been buying Dickies brand for years now, but the quality is slipping.


I think the design model is 100410412. I got the black, which holds its color much better then the blue. I paid about $24.00 per shirt. They really don't wick as much as I thought, but they're pretty comfortable.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I just sent the old lady to the Good Will store to load me up with winter work tops. Can't beat the Good Will store IMO for getting some heavy warm and comfortable tops to wear for work. $3 bucks or so per.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

As far as the painter pants on the women, well, I can think of two young ladies that them white pants seem to fit pretty darn good on. I cannot help but notice that.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, these work pretty good for me, maybe you can give them a try?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Oden said:


> As far as the painter pants on the women, well, I can think of two young ladies that them white pants seem to fit pretty darn good on. I cannot help but notice that.


 
we need a pic


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> we need a pic


not necessary to ask others to test the limits


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> not necessary to ask others to test the limits


 
why, yes, it certainly is:jester:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

my pic not enough for you...............?


----------



## AaronP (Jul 2, 2021)

My partner doesn't like the way they fit either - another vote for capris here!


----------

